# Benro B0 or B1 ball head?



## criza (May 29, 2012)

So I want to buy a tripod kit by Benro, but I really can't decide if it will be the C1692TB0 (with ball head B0) or the C2692TB1 (with ball head B1). The weight difference of 250g for the tripod and 50g for the ball head is probably negligible, but it still would be nice to get the lighter one!

More important is that the ball head will hold my gear, which is not that heavy at all, Canon 60D (around 700g) and my heaviest lens until now the 200mm 2.8L II (maybe 850g). And from time to time a 430EXII flash..

Does anyone have experiences with these two ball heads? Because I read in some reviews that the B0 can't hold really that much weight, even with (only) 2kg on it. Is this true and do I need the B1, or is the B0 enough for me? If I attach everything on the ball head and move the tripod, will it hold? Thanks in advance for all answers!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 30, 2012)

Google it, then pass it by. Their tripods are pretty good, but the ball heads are horrible. You have to reef down on the tightner to keep them from slipping. There are plenty of low cost heads that are good.

But, If you want one anyway, I have two new ones only used a couple of times. I refuse to sell them to a unsupecting newby photographer!


----------



## wickidwombat (May 30, 2012)

their heads are fine for light gear like say a rebel and ef-s lenses but for heaviers stuff i dont think they are up to it, legs are brilliant though, I use the benro legs and replace the ball heads with novoflex gear


----------



## pwp (May 30, 2012)

There's some good advice from people who know! A crook head will make you cry. 

You should be happy enough with the Benro legs, but heads are a very personal thing. Try them out in-store if you can. I remember being close to getting an Induro ball head, their biggest model. It looked good online. But in-store I locked it off pretty firmly, grabbed it with both hands and leaned out. It moved easily. It would not have locked off a 300 f/2.8 & 1-series body. Same with all the other Induros. Yaarrh! But I believe Induro has done a refresh on it's whole range since then. 

Happy now with a higher end Manfrotto ball. 

PW


----------



## wickidwombat (May 30, 2012)

this is my ball head setup

http://www.novoflex.com/en/products/camera-support-systems/ball-heads/magicball/
with one of these on top
http://www.novoflex.com/en/products/camera-support-systems/quick-release-systems/qmount/
you could use this instead though
http://www.novoflex.com/en/products/camera-support-systems/quick-release-systems/qmount-mini/
and between the legs and the magic ball i use this (top panorama plate on the list
http://www.novoflex.com/en/products/panorama-photography/panorama-plates/

B&H sell pretty much the whole novoflex range

another option you cant go wrong with is really right stuff


----------



## criza (May 30, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Google it, then pass it by. Their tripods are pretty good, but the ball heads are horrible. You have to reef down on the tightner to keep them from slipping. There are plenty of low cost heads that are good.


I did Google it, but haven't found enough evidence to incriminate the accused! Just that for some the B0 is enough, for some not. And as we "speaking" now, I already ordered the tripod with the B1 ball head! 8)
I decided before 3 months to get one of the two Benros, but every time I looked at it again I wasn't sure which of the two to get, so yesterday I got three more different opinions which was finally enough to decide (, without having the possibility to see them in real before buying). Thanks for your opinion,



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> But, If you want one anyway, I have two new ones only used a couple of times. I refuse to sell them to a unsupecting newby photographer!


but I couldn't wait, you came too late. 
I know the B1 won't be the last ball head standing, but it will be a good starting point, and very hopefully satisfy my needs for the next 2,3 years! What makes me cry is the recommendation by wickidwombat to get the Novoflex or RRS, they are way to expensive for me at the moment, so no choice! (Thanks anyway, will remember it when the time has come.) Last but not least, these are ball heads in the third generation (or did Benro renew only the tripods?), and what I heard is that the 2nd generation improved a lot over the first, so it can be that bad. Finally thanks again for the offer(?) Mount Spokane, I guess shipping costs to Switzerland would exceed anyway. You could try to make flowerpot holders out of them ;D

If anyone is interested I will share my experiences with the B1 ball head, and maybe some pictures, too!


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 1, 2012)

criza said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Google it, then pass it by. Their tripods are pretty good, but the ball heads are horrible. You have to reef down on the tightner to keep them from slipping. There are plenty of low cost heads that are good.
> ...


The B1 will probably be fine with you camera and lenses, especially if you are using the tripod foot on the 70-200.
I think if you look at putting anything heavier on it though you might want to be carefull

I actually just bought a cheaper copy of the B0 for $30 off ebay for my rolling rig setup i'm making it seems ok
it should be fine for the 5D and 16-35 or maybe a 50mm which is about the heaviest gear that will be mounted on it


----------



## criza (Jun 1, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> The B1 will probably be fine with you camera and lenses, especially if you are using the tripod foot on the 70-200.
> I think if you look at putting anything heavier on it though you might want to be carefull
> 
> I actually just bought a cheaper copy of the B0 for $30 off ebay for my rolling rig setup i'm making it seems ok
> it should be fine for the 5D and 16-35 or maybe a 50mm which is about the heaviest gear that will be mounted on it


Can I have a look at this cheaper copy?

Now I finally managed to make a foot note showing my equipment. Wickidcombat, I've "only" got a 200mm 2.8L II prime, not the zoom! So the B1 should be quite enough for me..

__________________
Canon 60D | Canon Elan 7N | Canon A-1 | Fuji X100 | 15 2.8 Fisheye | nFD 28 2 | 24 1.4L II | FD 55 1.2 S.S.C Aspherical | 100 2.8L | 200 2.8L II | 1.4x II TC | 430EX II


----------



## cezargalang (Jun 3, 2012)

I had a B0 Ballhead for my Benro before (i switched to manfro). It's a good starting ballhead, but if you really want a ballhead that could handle heavy setups i think you should look for other ones. I tried a 7D+70-200 II when i still had it, and it was fine, but a little shaky.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 5, 2012)

criza said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > The B1 will probably be fine with you camera and lenses, especially if you are using the tripod foot on the 70-200.
> ...



Here it is
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Profession-al-Tripod-Ball-Head-KS-0-Quick-Release-Plate-Benro-Manfro-/270943722244?pt=AU_TripodsMonopods&hash=item3f15811b04

its all metal seems pretty decent for what i'll be using it for anyway like i said its never going to see more than maybe 1.2 to 1.5 kg


----------

